# Should I pull the trigger on a G8 GT and trade my Goat?



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Current car - 2006 GTO SRM color (#1 of 369), automatic with 56k miles on it.

New car - 2009 G8 GT w/Sport & Premium package. Sticker price $34,000 - $4500 GM Rebate - $1k Discount = $28.5k.

Dealer Trade - $16k.

OTD price (includes TTL) - $14,500. @4.25% (+ little extra cash down) payments = ~$250 p/m for 60 months.

Good Deal? 

I was hoping to not pay more than $12 to $13k OTD. I own the GTO outright, so I have no payments, but future maintenance costs and reliability are my concern. It's my Daily Driver. As I stated earlier, the GTO is now up to 56k miles. I now drive about 15k to 18k per year.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

ummm no. hah, my friend has a g8 gt and its a very nice car, but its not the serious performer that the goat is, your gona lose that instant torque plus goats are just badass, i love the g8's but if your gona get one the GXP is what you have to be after haha


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. I thought I was the only one that noticed that about the torgue. That's the one thing I like about the GTO. GXP not in the budget whatsoever.

All prices and payments aside, when you are in your friend's G8, do you wish you had it or still keep your GTO?


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

no i wouldnt take a g8 over my goat, its nice but its not worth it, and ya gxp are way too freakin over priced , if you have a family then maybe a g8 gt is in your cards, but if you like pure entertainment my choice goes to the goat. but remember its what you want im just here to give you some insight ahah


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmmm...GTO forum...I wonder what advice you'll get here...lol.

My advice is to keep the goat unless you really want 4 doors. No other reason to switch IMO.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

hah well it may be a gto forum but i just try and give the best truth i can, if asked if he should trade his goat for a new cts v i would say he better hop up on that deal haha


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GXP is way overpriced. For the extra money, you can mod with aftermarket parts and get better results.

The G8 and GTO are completely different cars designed for completly different driving styles. The GTO is just a beast. Lots of torque and straight speed. The G8 is a little more refinded for DD. Handles a little better. Nice thing about it, they tune really good with the A6.

Buy the G8 if you need 4 doors.


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> GXP is way overpriced. For the extra money, you can mod with aftermarket parts and get better results.
> 
> The G8 and GTO are completely different cars designed for completly different driving styles. The GTO is just a beast. Lots of torque and straight speed. The G8 is a little more refinded for DD. Handles a little better. Nice thing about it, they tune really good with the A6.
> 
> Buy the G8 if you need 4 doors.


Thanks for the feedback. Appreciate it. I don't need the four doors, although it would be nice. I do like the style of the G8 GT. Basically, the dealer is giving me close to what I paid for the GTO (Paid $17k; they're giving me on paper $16k). In a year or so, I will probably not even get 75% of that due to many more miles on the GTO. Only reason for the trade up to a G8 GT is simply a new car at a great price and trade.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

If you were going to do this I would have done it when Pontiac was offering 0% for 72 months or wait until they have a similar deal again.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

You also need to ask your self..... do you really want a note for the next 5yrs. I wish i didnot have a note. a little less than 2yrs on the goat


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Red_Spice said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Appreciate it. I don't need the four doors, although it would be nice. I do like the style of the G8 GT. Basically, the dealer is giving me close to what I paid for the GTO (Paid $17k; they're giving me on paper $16k). In a year or so, I will probably not even get 75% of that due to many more miles on the GTO. Only reason for the trade up to a G8 GT is simply a new car at a great price and trade.


4 Doors is nice. There is like 3 or 4 times a year I wish I had 4 doors, but 361 days a year I'm happy I don't


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

CChase said:


> If you were going to do this I would have done it when Pontiac was offering 0% for 72 months or wait until they have a similar deal again.



The 0% is still going on. You either take the rebates, or get the 0%. Personally, I would never go for a load for a car for 72 months though.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Red_Spice said:


> The 0% is still going on. You either take the rebates, or get the 0%. Personally, I would never go for a load for a car for 72 months though.


I would do 72 months at no interest. You can just make payments predending your on a 4 or 5 year loan. In the end, you still save money.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

56k on a modern car is nothing. today cars don't even start to think about being old until close to 200,000. unless you need the 4 door (which you said you didn't) or you want to be "car poor" it's not a good idea.


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I would do 72 months at no interest. You can just make payments predending your on a 4 or 5 year loan. In the end, you still save money.


 Not if I pay it off well before then.


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's the pics of my GTO


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

i think you should sell it. get the g8 gt. before you do ship the hood to me, and i'll ship you mine... it would look good with a yellow 04 hood and the trade in value should shoot up to 16.8K hahahahaha

on a side note i tested a white g8 gt. sale's man said it's better then the goat, said mine had less power, small engine, it was'nt worth much since the 05/06's came out b/c the engine was bigger (all the while laughing inside) i said sure.. yea.. how much for mine?? sale's man offered $8,000 for a 2004 yellow m6 with 5,500miles at the time. i laughed to his face this time. and said, them two extra doors are not worth what your telling me. hahaha

they are nice. in one respect i would love one, in another, the goat is a better car for me. there are alot of things the goat is missing that the g8 gt has that makes it sooo nice for a daily driver, but then again i dont miss heated seats when i'm doing donuts, drifts, burn outs, dumb things like this. plus.. i dont think a g8 gt could be made to look as sexy as a gto could thats jmo arty:


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

As of today, my mind is made up (tomorrow, it could change). I am keeping my GTO. I will look for a used pick-up for around town and driving to/from work.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

You have absolutely no reason not to do the 0% for 72 months, pay it off early if 6 years is too long to pay off a car but it's a FREE loan... a 0% loan for 72 months saves you a heck of a lot of money over 4.25% for any length of time... just food for thought.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Even if you did want an G8 Gt, 28.5k is to much for a G8 GT I have seen 08's with less than 5k for 19k

a g8 gt price ranges is between to 19-24k


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

I remember back a few months a few local dealerships had the V6 G8s for 19k and the GT's for 22k (new).


----------

